# big O on the way up !!!!



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

It is about time,been waiting on the river come come up all summer.Good luck out there guys I will be out there this weekend


----------



## catfish1998 (Jul 8, 2004)

The Miami was looking really low the other day. I love to see the rain as well.


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

i was just on it this morning for about an hour and it looked amazing, stained, not crazy muddy and on the rise. to bad i didnt have time to go to a good area the fish shoud be on


----------



## BMustang (Jul 27, 2004)

I fished out of New Richmond this morning (7am - 12Noon) and I'd say that the river is up a good 3-4 feet, and as the previous poster said, merely murky and not a bit muddy, with a good deal of debris.

Caught a few channel and blue cats - largest 8 pounds and NO hypers or stripers.

Current made it tough to hold in a specific area, but it was great to be on the water and get a bend in my pole.

With all of the rain that they have had in the Pittsburgh area, I look for the present trend to continue.


----------



## bigjohn513 (Apr 6, 2004)

Truck, you scared me with that post...lol you know how close my camper is to the water...lol
maysville is going to be steady all week at 34.5
cincy is going up to 28.5 by thursday evening
http://www.erh.noaa.gov/er/ohrfc/OHRFCrg.shtml


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

Has to come up alot John to get to your camper!
http://www.srh.noaa.gov/riverwatch/forecasts/ILNRVDILN.shtml


----------



## boonecreek (Dec 28, 2006)

fish,fishhhhh. it on there goes the rest of my vacaching time. tight line to all


----------



## ClickerCrazy (Feb 4, 2006)

Got up this morning needing to finish up some work in the shop. Then I read the first three responses to this thread, looked out the window and the rain had just stopped, checked and the water had went up 1.4 feet and headed for the river! 

Fished at the mouth of a smaller river emptying into the Big O. I set up right on the break line. Nice hole right there. I used shad on one pole worm on the other.....no hits. Took one of the bigger shad and filleted it hooked it up and thru it back out and BAM! Nice drum, 28". 15 min. later a nice 27" flat. Now I had to fight off a whole dam tree that snuck up on me and scared the crap out of me when it hit the back of my pontoon. LOL! Got everything situated again and caught another 25" flat. Half hour later I finally caught my first certificate channel for the year, 8"lbs. 26". Slowed down after that and was going to give it another hour and call it a day at 3:00. At 2:25 Hooked a real nice one. After about 15 min. finally got it in. Not huge, but bigges one of the year, 32" Flat. Really Fat, I'd say around 25lbs or so.
The water started slowing down and I called it a day. As soon as the current break started recieding they shut off.

Best day on the river this year. Too bad the river started going down already.


----------



## neocats1 (Oct 14, 2006)

It up still at Pike Island Dam. I went out farther north below the Cardinal Power Plant from 5:30-9:00PM and caught 5 flatheads on live White Bass ranging from 2 1/2# to 10 1/4 #. It was a new spot for me and I think I'll try it again tomorrow.


----------



## boonecreek (Dec 28, 2006)

caught a nice smallie, 2 ky. spots and 6 striper. going down tomarrow night with one of those underwater fishing lights.( in a small creek off the ohio) thank u god for the rain.


----------



## BMustang (Jul 27, 2004)

River continues to rise in the Cincinnati area.

What was clear to murky water, has now become somewhat muddy water as of 6pm on Thursday evening.


----------

